# kefi



## yiftissa

Yiasas paidia! Let me begin by saying signomi for my greenglish... I'm new to the forums. Katalaveno ellinika alla epidi yenithika edo stin ameriki, milaw pio polli misa-ellinika/misa-agglika. Mallon, ta kano salata 

Lipon, h erotisi mou einai: Pos borw na eksiyisw "kefi" sta agglika? Den iparxi lexi, right?


----------



## anthodocheio

What about "being in the mood"?

I don't know really. Just the day before yesterday a friend of mine asked me what "kefi" means! Wow!

I hope we get to a right answer!

And... welcome to the forums yiftissa

ΥΓ. Τα ελληνικά σου είναι υπέροχα..
Πάντα μου άρεζε η σαλάτα ΄μισά ελληνικά - μισά αγγλικά


----------



## yiftissa

That would work. But wouldn't it be a noun?For example, my friend told me once oti krataw kefi sti tzepi mou. hahahahha I see it as a type of energy, or energetic mood... Τi nomizete eseis?


----------



## Spectre scolaire

yiftissa said:
			
		

> krataw *kefi* sti tzepi mou


 The Greek word κέφι originally comes from Turkish keyif, “delight, pleasure; mood; humour”. The word is almost as idiomatic in Greek as it is in Turkish. In the above case I’d suggest “joystick”. 

Incidentally, τσέπη is also a loanword from Turkish (cep). 
​


----------



## Kevman

Κρατάς κέφι στην τσέπη σου, ή απλά χαίρεσαι να με δεις; 

I think _*good humor*_ or _*good spirits*_ may be the best English translations of κέφι. _*Good mood*_ is probably the next best alternative. The Greek word expresses more ardor or passion than the English ones, but isn't that generally the way with all things Greek? 

My λεξικό also offers _*gusto*_, which conveys the enthusiasm, but not so much the feeling of general pleasure and well-being.


----------



## Tetina

Spectre scolaire said:


> The Greek word κέφι originally comes from Turkish keyif, “delight, pleasure; mood; humour”. The word is almost as idiomatic in Greek as it is in Turkish.


Hi Spectre scolaire,
I Know that Arabs use the words "kefek" and "ebkefek" in the meaning of "as you like" or "according to your mood". I thought maybe it has something to do with our "kefi".
I see usually you're interested for this kind of search that's why see http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=533181


----------



## panagiotis

I think the word *groove *can apply, too.


----------

